# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  21 Qershori - Dita Botërore e Muzikës

## sirena_adria

Festa e Muzikës e njohur gjithashtu edhe si Dita Ndërkombëtare e Muzikës festohet edhe në Shqipëri. 

Qëllimi është që Festa e Muzikës të institucionalizohet edhe në Shqipëri, duke krijuar një traditë të përhershme dhe një hapësirë të lirë për çdo muzikant, qoftë profesionist apo amator. 

Festa e Muzikës është krijuar nga Jack Lang , ish- Ministër i Kulturës i Francës në 21 qershor 1981 dhe festohet në të gjithë botën në formën e një festivali muzikor.

Festa e parë e Muzikës u zhvillua në Francë dhe që prej herës së parë, festa e Muzikës është kthyer në një fenomen ndërkombëtar dhe festohet në të gjithë botën, në të njëjtën ditë, në më shumë se 460 qytete në 110 vende, përfshirë Francë, Gjermani, Itali, Egjipt, Siri, Marok, Afrikë e Jugut, Australi, Vietnam, Kongo, Kamerun, Mauritius, Fixhi, Kolumbi, Kili, Nepal, Japonia

https://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dita_N...e_Muzik%C3%ABs


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F%C3%AAte_de_la_Musique

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/F%C3%AAte_de_la_musique

----------


## sirena_adria

*3 muaj pas izolimit, artistët koncert në shesh, publiku: Duhet të ketë më shumë aktivitete të tilla*

*Pas një mungese tremujore, për shkak të pandemisë COVID 19, për herë të parë artistët e operës rikthehen para publikut në sheshin “Skënderbej” me performanca live dhe me “Të gjithë e duam Agim Krajkën”.*

Pas tre muajsh izolim, për herë të parë artistët e Teatrit Kombëtar të Operës dhe Baletit rikthehen para publikut në sheshin “Skënderbej”, në Ditën Botërore të Muzikës (21 qershor).

Sopranoja Dorina Selimi interpretoi arie operistike, një kuartet harqesh luajti muzikën klasike, por edhe artistët e Ansamblit të Këngëve edhe Valleve sollën muzikë të njohur popullore shqiptare për publikun rastësor.

“Po e shijoj performancën live edhe programin në monitor. Një iniciativë shumë pozitive”.

Në rreth 500 karrige pas një ore performancë live publiku në distancë nga njëri tjetri qëndroi për të shijuar edhe në monitorin e madh të vendosur në shesh shfaqjen “Të gjithë e duan Agim Krajkën. I realizuar më herët nga Teatri i Operës, duke sjell kontributin e Krajkës në ansambël për 30 vjet, por edhe këngët fort të dashura për publikun, si “Kafe Flora” apo “Kënga e Gjyshes”.

“Muzika është një element shumë i domosdoshëm në jetën e njeriut, ka në qendër të shkuarën, të tashmen edhe të ardhmen, prandaj është domosdoshmëri për më shumë aktivitete të tilla”.

“Një iniciativë shumë pozitive, sidomos pas COVID 19. Duhet që të ketë më shumë aktivitete të tilla. Njerëzit kanë nevojë për to”.

Dita Botërore e Muzikës u festua për herë të parë në vitin 1982 në Francë, kur ish ministri i Kulturës, Jack Lang, evidentoi se edhe pse numëroheshin mbi 5 milionë francezë, që luanin një instrument muzikor, koncertet mungonin. Ai zgjodh datën 21 qershor dhe kjo datë u përcaktua si një festë kombëtare për Francën, por pas vitit 1985 u deklarua si festë edhe për Europën, edhe tashmë festohet në vende të ndryshme. /Shqiptarja.com / KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/3-mu...tete-te-tilla/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Dita Ndërkombëtare e Muzikës*

*Muzika është pjesë e pandashme e jetës, është ajo pa të cilën askush nuk do të mund të imagjinonte jetën.*

Ndërkaq, muzika popullore shqipe, ka një histori tejet interesante, mënyra sesi kjo lloj muzike ka jetuar gjithmonë me popullin shqiptar duke u trashëguar brez pas brezi dhe duke vazhduar të jetoj gjithmonë me popullin shqiptar, shkruan KultPlus.

Në Ditën Ndërkombëtare të Muzikës, KultPlus ju sjell një artikull të shkurtër mbi muzikën popullore shqipe.

Muzika popullore Shqiptare përbën një ndër pasuritë më të çmuara të vendit. Në përshkrimet e studiuesve të huaj të ardhur në Shqipëri gjatë shekujve XVIII-XIX është arritur përafërsisht në konkluzionin se pasuria kryesore e Shqipërisë është folklori muzikor.

Folklori muzikor bën një jetë aktive edhe sot, ndërkohë që gjurmët e lashtësisë së tij janë provuar që prej shekujve XIV-XIII p.e.s. Në objekte të ndryshme arkeologjike – skulptura, basoreliefe, terrakota, etj. – janë përfiguruar qartë vegla popullore, që përdoren deri në ditët tona, valltarë, këngëtarë, kostume karakteristike, etj.

Folklori muzikor shqiptar është jashtëzakonisht i pasur , çka dhe shprehet në ekzistencën e muzikës vokale që nga forma njëzërëshe e deri tek shumëzërëshi; në muzikën me vegla popullore; muzikën me zë e vegla; muzikën për shoqërimin e valleve popullore, etj. Këtyre u shtohet dhe një fond i madh veglash popullore të klasifikuara në katër grupet tashmë të njohura si ideofone, membranofone, kordofone, areofone.

Folklori muzikor shqiptar e bën jetën e vet në një ndarje specifike, që lidhet me format e të shprehurit muzikor dhe me tipet kryesore të instrumenteve të përdorur. Lumi i Shkumbinit, që përshkon mes për mes Shqipërinë, përvecse ndan dy dialektet kryesore të vendit në Gegë në Veri të Shkumbinit dhe në Toskë në Jug të Shkumbinit, shërben edhe si kufi natyror për klasifikimin e tipologjisë së folklorit muzikor.

Folklori u ka qëndruar shekujve ndonëse është transmetuar e ruajtur në kujtesën popullore brez pas brezi. Duke mesuar folklorin në mesojme se si ka ecur dhe është zhvilluar populli si I ka perjetuar fatet e veta historike cfare ka vleresuar etj.

Folklori ndryshe mund të quhet edhe gurra popullore. / KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/sot-...are-e-muzikes/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Në Ditën Botërore të Muzikës, MKRS-ja shpall çmimet në këtë fushë*

*Në 21 qershor, shënohet Dita Botërore e Muzikës e njohur me emrin “Fête de la Musique” (Festivali i Muzikës). Ministria e Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sportit, për nder të kësaj dite, shpall laureatët e çmimeve vjetore në fushën e muzikës, konkretisht Çmimin Kombëtar për Vepër Jetësore “Niketë Dardani” si dhe çmimet tjera vjetore në këtë fushë.
*
Në bazë të vlerësimeve të Jurisë Profesionale për ndarjen e çmimeve në fushën e muzikës, ministrja Vlora Dumoshi, ka marrë vendim që çmimi për vepër jetësore “Niketë Dardani” t’i ndahet kompozitorit Vinçenc Gjini, me motivacionin e profesionistit muzikor të shumanshëm dhe kontributit gjysmë shekullor në fushën e muzikës. 

“Fillimisht dua t’i uroj të gjithë muzikantët, artistët e profesionistët muzikorë, kompozitorët dhe tërë muzikdashësit për Ditën Botërore të Muzikës. Edhe Kosova i bashkohet vendeve tjera të Botës me shënimin e kësaj dite. Të gjithë fituesve ua uroj çmimet. Këto shpërblime shtetërore të cilat ndan MKRS-ja janë një mirënjohje dhe falënderim për punën të cilët këta artistë e profesionistë të muzikës e kanë krijuar duke kontribuar në kultivimin e vlerave të mirëfillta muzikor. Gjithashtu, dua t’i falënderoj anëtarët e Jurisë Profesionale për vlerësimet e tyre, të cilët nuk e kanë pasur të lehtë të përzgjedhin më të mirët në mesin e kandidatëve”, tha ndër të tjera ministrja Dumoshi.

Çmimet tjera vjetore nga fusha e muzikës janë siç vijon: 

Çmimi për vepër vokalo-instrumentale dhe muzikore skenike i ndahet kompozitorit Valton Beqiri, për veprën “Rrugëtimi”, si vepër madhore kombëtare e cila trajton motivin e qëndresës përmes larmisë muzikore të etnosit shqiptar; 

Çmimi për vepër orkestrale-simfonike dhe koncertante i jepet kompozitorit Kreshnik Aliçkaj, për veprën “Koncert” për kitarë dhe orkestër, për marrëdhënien dinamike të vazhdueshme dhe bashkëvepruese mes instrumentit solistik dhe orkestrës; 

Çmimi për vepër kamertale i ndahet kompozitorit Drinor Zymberi për veprën “Trance” për orkestër harqesh për kompaktësinë dhe gjetjen kompozicionale; 

Çmimi për vepër korale i jepet kompozitorit Hajrullah Syla për veprën “Ubi Caritas” për kor miks për këndvështrimin origjinal të kompozimit;

Çmimi për veprat solistike dhe duo i ndahet kompozitorit Mehdi Mengjiqi për veprën “Discantus” për kontrabas solo për risjelljen e vlerave të “discantusit” në kohën moderne përmes ruajtës së kontekstit formal.

Të gjitha çmimet shpërblehen edhe me shuma financiare sipas rregullores për çmimet për muzikë. Gjithashtu, parashihet që të organizohet edhe një ceremoni solemne për ndarjen e këtyre çmimeve, por për shkak të rrethanave të pandemisë, ceremonia do të organizohet në një datë të përshtatshme.

Juria profesionale e cila ka bërë shqyrtimin dhe analizimin e veprave muzikore të paraqitura në konkurrim ka qenë në përbërje të kompozitorit Prof. Dr. Vasil S. Tole – kryetar, kompozitorit Rafet Rudit dhe kompozitorit e dirigjentit Baki Jashari – anëtarë. / KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/lajme/ne-di...ne-kete-fushe/

----------


## sirena_adria

Për Shkodrën e 1845-ës, kur blinte 28 piano dhe 30 violina

Përgatiti: Vasil Tole - Konica.al 


https://konica.al/2020/06/per-shkodr...he-30-violina/

----------


## sirena_adria

Festa e Muzikës - Koncert online nga  Tchakø

https://kohajone.com/festa-e-muzikes-me-anthony-tchako/

----------


## sirena_adria

GIMS - Medley (Live, Fête de la musique, Nice 2019)

----------


## sirena_adria

Aya Nakamura - Djadja (Live, Fête de la musique, Nice 2019)

----------


## sirena_adria

21 Qershori - 35 Vjet si Dita Evropiane e Muzikës

http://opusalb.com/sq/shqip-21-qersh...ane-e-muzikes/

----------

